# Who knew Dick Van **** was so dark?



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This article is from last year so I can imagine he's only upped the ante.

Dick Van **** - Home Haunter!!

The man owns an actual Predator prop!!









He really seems to get into the spirit!









Not that I needed another reason to love the man, I've loved him since Mary Poppins & the original Dick Van **** Show in reruns of course, I'm old but not THAT old!, but this just adds to his charm!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

...wow.

He was at 100% awesome already. He's now jumped to 200.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Some people buy more mansions or fast cars than they can possibly use, some people buy fun stuff. Too cool.

I bet he gives out the good treats, too.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

wouldn't it be funny if Dick Van **** was a member of this forum and we didn't know it


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

It says he lives in Malibu California but what part I would love to go over there and check it out ..... Im not that far from Malibu


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I would laugh if he was here on the forum and a moderater.... that would be funnnnny.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Love him  He used to live near Phoenix for years but, left to move to Malibu a couple years ago. Heat finally got to hm. He's a hoot. I'd love to see his haunt.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

this is awesome his set up is great


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is the most awesome thing,,,,,,, love the girl coming down the Long hall and banging on the glass to get out,,,, fantastic!!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

The guy never ceases to amaze me. I was stunned to hear that he took up computer animation in his 50s, and now this! What an incredible man. Awesome find RCIAG!

(I loved the Dick Van **** show too - mmmmmm Mary Tyler Moore in capri pants AND that awesome theme. I'll be humming that for the rest of the day.)


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I wonder if Laura aproves.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow. I would't have thought it!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok they give the street and city of his grandsons haunt at the grandsons house maybe if I go over there I can get Dick Van ****'s address and go check this out. Its amazing.... then invite him to our forums 
See its just that simple. I googled the grandsons city street and its a very short street bet I could find it ...... OMG STALKER TALK OR WHAT? ACKKKkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, he is my all time favorite! I grew up watching the original Dick Van **** shows! Fantastic!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't even remember how I found that. Lemme think what I was looking at...Dave Lowe's blog....clicked on the Countdown to Halloween badge...oh crap after that I don't remember....just clicking links in links in links & ended up there.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I am a huge fan of him (Chitty Chitty Bang Bang is one of my fav movie!) That is so amazing!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Good for him, he's given the world so much pleasure It's great to see him having fun.


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Grimsley said:


> wouldn't it be funny if Dick Van **** was a member of this forum and we didn't know it


If he isn't we surely need to get him to be!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

"oh dick van ****, where are you?"


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Super awesome! Wonder what candy he gives out?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

osenator said:


> (Chitty Chitty Bang Bang is one of my fav movie!)


I used to have nightmares about the Child Catcher.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆ*shudders*


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwe, what an amazing man Dick Van **** is. Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool. I love the wicked-looking idol toward the middle of the page


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's pretty cool! I've always loved Dick Van ****!


Grimsley said:


> wouldn't it be funny if Dick Van **** was a member of this forum and we didn't know it


We could find out by each one of us posting who is NOT Dick Van ****. Then whoever hasn't posted, must be HIM! 
I'll start---I am NOT Dick Van ****.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

According to my wife, I am no Dick Van **** either. 2 down, 27,011 to go. This won't take long.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm no Dick either


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

My wife's called me a dick...but I don't think she meant Van ****...so thats a no for me!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

BTW: I do know a guy who knows Dick...they're good friends and have known about his love if haunting for a couple of years


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL.
We need to get him on here. He would be a hoot.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm a huge fan and how fantastic he's a haunter!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

"Scatterbrains" is our "in"! Work some Hallowe'en magic ...lol


----------



## Kaiserxion (Sep 17, 2010)

So, makes me wonder what other celebrities are registered to this forum. Never been a celebrity follower or whatever but I like this article.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Great read, thanks for sharing !


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, that is too cool for words.
I had no idea he loved Halloween just as much as we do!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, we used to have Mike Cathcart (sp?) posting on here for a while. He was the son of one of the Lennon sisters, and was featured on that HGTV special a few years ago. He had the complete pirate ship built on the roof of his house and all the animatronic pirate skeletons.
I don't know where he disappeared to. I think he was travelling with Andy Williams (THE Andy Williams) as part of Andy's band.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

I have an idea!
Any celebs, send me a personal message...I won't tell any one who you really are ! 
There... lets see where this gets me! LOL


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

As GobbyGruesome mentioned, he took up computer animation (Newtek Lightwave) as a hobby - very cool stuff indeed - he hung around their display at Siggraph a few years ago...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Just on the topic of celebrities, Rick Baker, makeup artist on just about everything since the 70s, also took up computer modelling a while back and used to post on the CGTalk forums. He'd be a natural for here too, but I think I'd recognize his work if he was kicking around...

Makes me feel good to see these guys still learning new tricks. Here's a link to Rick Baker's portfolio - awesome Bela.
http://monstermaker.cgsociety.org/gallery/848354/


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Double Double, Double post!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

He's certainly one of the actors I've held a soft-spot for. Of course, I'm also a big fan of the shows, "Matlock," starring Andy Griffith, and "Quincy," starring Jack Klugman. Oddly enough, I was never a fan of "Perry Mason"... They likely fed my interest in forensic science, though it was never realized(Once CSI came out, I knew I was done for!).

He certainly has many props and effects I long for, but my little neighborhood here would probably not survive such an encounter, lol!

Ophelia


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Bump! 

A friend sent me this update - Mr. Van **** is still at it! 


http://t.co/ICrbOzk


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool! That's a big ghost!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected], that is one huge prop!! Very cool.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

WOO HOO, The man rocks.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Dick Van **** for President!!!!!! He's got my vote!!!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

He's a hoot. "Kids are the worst critics, you had that last year". LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

this is really cool. Heck, I didnt even know that! Wait until I tell SliverLady! LOL!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Bump!
> 
> A friend sent me this update - Mr. Van **** is still at it!
> 
> ...


Way cool too see awesome prop too


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

http://disneytravelbabble.com/blog/...2011-at-dick-van-*****-house-the-biggest-yet/


Don't know if this has already been posted! More on his activities at Halloween. SO COOL!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I never knew how much I liked Dick until this very moment.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Roooob!! What a great and down to earth guy! Always loved him and what a great addition to his haunt!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Just out of curiosity: Does anyone recognize the 12'-tall ghost animatronic? What company makes it?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Right on Mr. Van ****!!! Let's all go to his place TOTing!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Man, we have gotta have a HF road trip to his house!


----------



## ☆Wicked☆ (Jun 17, 2012)

Just too cool man!! he is awesome


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

It is great to see that even famous people share our dark obsessions!

Eric


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

snigglez said:


> It says he lives in Malibu California but what part I would love to go over there and check it out ..... Im not that far from Malibu


his address is 
23215 Mariposa De Oro St
Malibu, CA 90265
Man the things you can find on the internet lol 

I'll Have to drop by on my way to Halloween Horror Nights and see it! ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

That is so COOL!!!!!!! I never thought about the stars in Hollywood loving Halloween the way we do. AWESOME


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Fantastic! Why don't we all mail him a card asking him to join HalloweenForum??


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow! This is so cool. Makes me wonder what other stars out there that are home haunters. 

Dave that's a great idea!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I've always loved Dick VanDyke, he has such a joyous spirit. Whenever I picture him I see him smiling or laughing. This makes me love him even more!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

What an amazing guy… I always felt he would be a great person to sit down and have a beer with. Now I really would love to meet him!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr. Van **** will be the recipient of the Screen Actor's Guild Lifetime Achievment Award this year!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

That rocks!! Kinda makes you wonder who else famous likes doing what we do?


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

If anyone from Transworld is on the forum, how about a meet and greet with Dick Van **** at Transworld in 2013? Maybe a guest speaker and he can talk about his haunt. I'm ready to buy my tickets.


----------

